# Petco rat manor and Borrreedd girls



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I think my girls are really bored with the layout of the cage! The rat manor shelves are also very difficult to move around... Anyone make any modifications to their shelves/ levels and take out the ones that come with the cage? I feel like it would have so much more room if i took out those levels somehow and replaced them! I don't want to put more hammocks... They already have two, and I don't want an even stickier situation since theyre right beside my bed 


Also my girls seem bored! I give them cat toys, which they play with and get bored of after a day or two. I give them toilet paper rolls. With the ends very firmly folded in so that they have to chew through them/ pry it open. That works for about 20 minutes....they have hammocks, and a hiding box.... Paper to shred... But then, they just sit there and climb the bars and beg me to be let out... And then I feel guilty because i can only watch them for 1-2 hours per day!!! What do I do?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Bumping! I have this cage too and it just doesn't stimulate them at all! :[ I added hammocks but they won't use them... I did get some bird perches that are wire and rope so they bend. I got rid of the ramps and put those in so they have to run a bit more... :[


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My girls use the hammocks to chill in, but not play in! I think I'm gunna get a crinkle tunnel.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

yea - I just recently bought that cage. The only thing I do not like about it are the shelves & those little wire squares they are made out of. Other than the shelf deal - I think it's a pretty cool cage.

My rats seem fine with it. Neither of my rats will have anything to do with a toy.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I had that cage for almost 2 years, my Only complain was the shelves.

You can always just try to take them out (cause we all know how easy that is right?) and get some 1/4 inch hardware cloth to make levels and zip tie them on. you could also get some PVC pipe to hang up so it's more stimulating.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

You could try adding more stuff to chew, or more tunnels to run through. I have a piece of PVC pipe my girls use as a slide in their cage to get down from one of the levels, and have some WARE Fun Tunnels that I LOVE. They're like giant bendy straws (I got the medium size) so you can shape them, and you can put holes in them with scissors and zip-tie them onto parts of the cage to make pathways to levels, or just stuff to run through, and then remove the zip-ties when you need to clean them. :3 And since they're like bendy straws you can change the lengths to fit your cage.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have this cage but I'm glad to know there are girly rats out there that don't play with toys lol my ladies eat, chase each other and sleep and when they are out of the cage they are chasing the cat or climbing on things lol and they don't chew up anything except paper and their fleece liners >.>


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey possum, I just cover the shelves  

Ya, the piping sounds like a good idea! That way, I can bend it in different ways too... Ill see if that helps! I also saw these wood chews online that come with a nut trapped between wood bars... So they have to chew the wood to get to it... Hhhmmm, that sounds good... 

Anyone have those hideouts from petco that are made from edible material ? They're supposed to be yum,y and a hiding source... Only I don't know if its worth the money, since.... Are they really yummy....? Will the ratties chew?! My poor bored girls! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'd just take the shelves out and arrange hammocks as levels. Climbing is great exercise and fun!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I like to use old tank tops to make some shelves/ramps. my rats LOVE them. I know this isn't really a solution to your shelf problem. As for boredom, I like to do those toilet paper roll pinatas with treats. I do that every night before bed. keeps them occupid for a while. You could try some nuts with the shell on. The wood thing with the treat in it sounds like a good idea. My rats aren't big on hammocks either, I tried sagging them a bit so that when the rats go in them they actually rest on the ground a bit. This has helped quite a bit actually. Try a dig box...might be a bit messy but Im sure it would be a lot of fun! Do you have a pic of your cage?


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

the first thing I did was cover the shelves....my poor Possum got one of his toes caught in one of those frickin tiny squares !!! Bad design on those shelves. I am on the look out to "build a better shelf".

I do LOVE the 2nd level cuz it puts me eye level with my rat because of the table I have it on. 
All in all I think it's a good cage. I spent 99 dollas on it so we will be having it for a long while LoL !!!!!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

That's what it looks like.. Found these on google...but I really like this one! 










I'm gunna add a tube running around the cage.. And add some baskets and a fleece tunnel... And more hiding spots... Hopefully that helps with their boredom! After this round of exams, ill change up their cage lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

